# Tip of doe's ear is half chewed off



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

So I went out to check on my two goats today and i noticed my little doe kid's ear was chewed right almost all the way through the tip.. I had known that my wether liked to chew on her ears every once and a while but now it looks REALLY bad. I know I need to separate them but I have to wait  untill my dad gets home to get something set up. So is there anything i could do to try to save her ear?


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2013)

Without looking at it  - I'd suggest that you spray it with Blu-Kote.


----------



## chicken fruit (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, blue kote. Or iodide. Can you pick up no chew spray? the sour stuff thats for cats that chew their claws? spray your does ears and the whether wont want to chew them anymore.


----------

